# Smokin Turkey



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Smoked a 12 #er a little homemade injection and covered with Rudys turkey rub. Pork loin over the turkey so the fat could drip in the bird for a great skin.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Finished product


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Whole new meaning to smoke wood! That's beautiful and has the look I think we all strive for.


----------



## rudeman (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm going to fire the smoker up after seeing this

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks great, what temp and how long per lb?


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

What brand smoker?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Last Drift said:


> Looks great, what temp and how long per lb?


I am interested as well. I am going to smoke a turkey in my kamado. Recommended temp and time?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

GoneSouth said:


> I am interested as well. I am going to smoke a turkey in my kamado. Recommended temp and time?


I'm doing the same and have been pouring over the innwerweb looking for answers.....I've seen it all.....cook for 10 or so hours, or cook at 350 for 3ish hours.

I'm going to cook at 250 until it is 165 internal and has good color. I'm going to use a steam pan with apple juice and turkey stock and plan to baste often to preserve moistness.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, cooked in a custom built vault type smoker at 250-275 for 2 1/2 hours until the internal hit 160 then pulled, the real secret is the pork loin over the bird...all that pork fat slowly dripping kind of fries rhe skin a golden brown. Loin came out good as well and was gobbled up in no time


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That pork loin looks so good. I have never had smoked pork loin before.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Smoked my first turkey today. I live abroad so I had a jump on the rest of you.





A few observations....

1. Best turkey I've ever eaten. I'll never cook a turkey any other way.

2. Only seasoning was salt and course fresh cracked pepper. There is a little chicken seasoning but not enough to make a difference.

3. My smoker was maintained at 300-325. I struggled to keep it consistent even with a CyberQ temp control.

4. Turkey cooked up much faster than I anticipated. In less than 2 hours the thighs were 160 degrees.

5. It seemed strange to me to to have something stuffed inside the cavity. I think the empty cavity led to it cooking so fast.

6. Meat was pink throughout even though it was consistently 170 degrees throughout the bird when I pulled it off the smoke. I think the pink is jjust just a trait of smoking meat.

7. I brined it for around 36 hours in a salt and sugar solution. The meat had a fairly significant salt taste but was great and the most moist turkey I've ever eaten and there isn't a close second.

8. I watched the Franklin BBQ video and as they did, I put butter on it and wrapped in foil for the last hour or so.

I'll be back in Texas for the holidays and can't wait to smoke a turkey for our Christmas lunch for the fam. I hope I can do as good on a bigger bird. This one was around an 8 -10 pound Butterball turkey.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we've smoked turkey for over 40yrs...
still use the same rinky-dink brinkman bullet thing, too..
it's modified so that the legs are outside and we can lift the whole thing up and over the fire pan..
pan full of well lit charcoal...raised up on
2 bricks to allow air-flow
water pan full..
turkey filled w/apple, onion and celery...
rubbed w/poultry seasons and oiled..
keep water pan full about every 4 hrs..
after six hrs re-fill w/fresh lit charcoal...
use a chimmeny to ensure charcoal is completely lit and burning clean


----------

